# My Spindrift WIP



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is my take on the mini Spindrift. Built OOB . I weathered it because I am going to make a diarama with an old Dino base from Tamiya. I am also going to use the mini Flying Sub with it. It looks they they went back in time as I have little Raptors from the kit. Let me know what you guys think. 



















The top is separate as I want to show the great cardboard interior


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*More Pics*

Here are some shots with the unfinished base. Do you guys think the Raptors are too much. I was going try to find like little cats and critters instead, but I think I like the time travel aspect. I havent built the Flying Sub yet, but I think it will come out over the tiny corner of water that is on the base.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

jaws62666 said:


> Here are some shots with the unfinished base. Do you guys think the Raptors are too much. I was going try to find like little cats and critters instead, but I think I like the time travel aspect. I havent built the Flying Sub yet, but I think it will come out over the tiny corner of water that is on the base.


I love it, great concept.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks good so far - you may want to leave the Sub out of it. Hard to picture it in my mind yet - may mlook good once you mock it up into the scene. Looking forward to seeing your progress.
Steve


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good so far. I vote raptors IN.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice. You beat me to it. I was going to put up a shot showing off the interior. It is nice. I found I had to prop up the rear cabin on a support at the front, otherwise it tilted too much.

Tried painting mine today but with the humidity being 100% that didn't go too well. Had to wash the acrylic paint off. I think I might need to go enamel for once instead. Hopefully after the rain ceases.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

have you thought of digging out a "skid trench" behind the Spindrift? you can throw in some kicked up debris that will let you "pose" the ship in its final angle.

I mean its not like it lands like the Jupiter 2, it comes in like a plane at an angle


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> have you thought of digging out a "skid trench" behind the Spindrift? you can throw in some kicked up debris that will let you "pose" the ship in its final angle.
> 
> I mean its not like it lands like the Jupiter 2, it comes in like a plane at an angle


Thats a cool idea. I havent really thought about what Im doing yet. This is actually my first attempt at a diarama. I am always inspired by builds i see on here.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice! 

Question: If you were to choose to glue the upper hull down permanently, would it snug down better than the Aurora version? My hopes are that the hull would fit real nice down around the cockpit area. 

I know some of us here might be thinking the same question.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Question: If you were to choose to glue the upper hull down permanently, would it snug down better than the Aurora version? My hopes are that the hull would fit real nice down around the cockpit area.
> 
> I know some of here might be thinking the same question.


Seems like a nice fit if it was glued down. It doesnt snap very tightly when left unglued, but I want to keep it open to show off the interior.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

If the fit is tight enough, you might be able to use magnets to hold the top on. I like the raptors too.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

kdaracal said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Question: If you were to choose to glue the upper hull down permanently, would it snug down better than the Aurora version? My hopes are that the hull would fit real nice down around the cockpit area.
> 
> I know some of here might be thinking the same question.


The fit is very good, there are some pics of my buildup in my photo album if you want to look.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Again jaws62666, excellent work, I can't wait to see how this turns out. There is a series storyline idea in that diorama. They escape from the world of the giants and return to Earth, only to be thrown back in time where they must fight for their lives against the prehistoric creatures of the Earth's past, pure Irwin Allen.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> Seems like a nice fit if it was glued down. It doesnt snap very tightly when left unglued, but I want to keep it open to show off the interior.


Agreed! That's a really nice interior. Bright and accurate. How can you cover up Henry's work?

Awesome job!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

kenlee said:


> Again jaws62666, excellent work, I can't wait to see how this turns out. There is a series storyline idea in that diorama. They escape from the world of the giants and return to Earth, only to be thrown back in time where they must fight for their lives against the prehistoric creatures of the Earth's past, pure Irwin Allen.


My sentiments exactly. I also was planning on adding the Mini Flying sub with this. Kind of like the movie where the Uss Nimitz was sucked back in time through a time portal. Both ships sucked in and ended up in pre historic times.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

:beatdeadhorse:

I can't express enough how this makes me Jones for a 1/32 scale! (dead horse alert!) If it's possible, I think I would favor that more than my J2 or Flying Sub! And, boy, I love those two. I'm working on the J2 right now, and Moebius quality and attention to detail makes me ache all the more!

Once again, great job and I love the weathering!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> The fit is very good, there are some pics of my buildup in my photo album if you want to look.


I looked through all 12 pages and did not see them. But the trip through the album was worth it!! I love the Vulture 1. Awesome, my friend!

:wave:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Great job jaws 62666, makes me want a bigger version all the more
but all and all it's a really cool little kit. makes one wonder what the
future holds for IA subjects from Moebuis.

fortress


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

I think by the last season of Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea they were up to the year 1983, and that is the year the Spindrift left Earth. 

Why not have the Spindrift finally repaired, escape back to Earth via the green space warp, and then crash on one of those Irwin Allen "monster islands"? Then having the Flying Sub responding to the distress call would make perfect (in Irwin Allen's Universe) sense.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

john_trek said:


> I think by the last season of Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea they were up to the year 1983, and that is the year the Spindrift left Earth.
> 
> Why not have the Spindrift finally repaired, escape back to Earth via the green space warp, and then crash on one of those Irwin Allen "monster islands"? Then having the Flying Sub responding to the distress call would make perfect (in Irwin Allen's Universe) sense.


Nothing is too strange in the Irwin Allen universe. I think it will look neat when finished. I will keep you guys posted . I will try to get more done this weekend. Will post more pics when I have some.


----------

